# [solved]blokujące się pakiety qt

## k4misiek

Od kilku dni zauważyłem, że pakiety qt się blokują. Nie wiem czy to wina mojej konfiguracji systemowej czy to błąd w ebuildach ale wygląda to następująco. Można jakąś wskazówkę ?

```

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 [4.6.2-r1] USE="exceptions glib iconv pch qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake" 157,151 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)                                                                                                                                                                        

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv mysql pch qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -firebird -freetds% -odbc -postgres" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)                                                                                                                                                                              

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)                                                                                                                                                                          

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)                                                                                                                                                                          

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)                                                                                                                                                                   

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng pch qt3support raster tiff (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -trace% -xinerama" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)                                                                                                                                                                           

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="accessibility exceptions kde pch phonon (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)                                                                                                                                                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)                                                                                                                                                                           

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions pch qt3support (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)                                                                                                                                                                        

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3 [4.6.2] USE="exceptions iconv pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                               

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2)                                                                                                                                                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1 [4.6.2-r1] USE="dbus exceptions kde pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                        

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                        

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                            

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                               

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                              

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                            

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                               

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                       

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                              

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)                                                                                                                                                                 

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)                                                                                                                                                                           

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2)  

Total: 12 packages (12 upgrades), Size of downloads: 157,151 kB

Conflict: 23 blocks

```

```

gen2 k4misiek # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 28 Oct 2010 16:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="*"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="*"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORFGBG="0;15"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-TnlLlhrZhF,guid=ba4ccdd9ab66a1653473c47b00000036"

DESKTOP_SESSION="KDE-4"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --keep-going"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GS_LIB="/home/k4misiek/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/k4misiek/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/k4misiek/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4:/home/k4misiek/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/k4misiek/.gtkrc::/home/k4misiek/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics joystick"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.561"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/3"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib/ladspa"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="pl"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib/php5/man/"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="false"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/klibc:/usr/lib/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/k4misiek"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/k4misiek/.kde4/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4:/usr/lib/subversion/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/gen2:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/5820,unix/gen2:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5820"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="3"

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib/strigi:"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib accessibility aften alsa amr animation-rtl ao apache2 archive asf aspell ass atmo audacious audio bash-completion blender-game bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cleartype cli clucene consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cxx daap dbus dga directfb djvu downloadorder dts dv dvb dvd emovix encode exceptions exif extras faac faad fat fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran frei0r gd gdbm gecko geoip gif glib glitz gnutls gpm gsm gstreamer hal handbook hddtemp hpcups iconv id3tag idn imagemagick imlib infowidget inkjar inotify iostats ipfilter joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde ladspa lame lastfm lcms libass libcaca libnotify libsamplerate libtiger libv4l libv4l2 libvisual lm_sensors lua lua-cairo lua-imlib lzo mad magnetgenerator melt mjpeg mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nuv nvidia ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pch pcre pdf phonon php player png postproc projectm pvr python qt3support qt4 quicktime raptor rar raster readline redland rtmp scanfolder schroedinger sdl sdl-image semantic-desktop sftp sha512 shine shout skins smp sndfile snmp soundtouch sox speex spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stats stream svg svga sysfs taglib theora threads threadsafe thumbnail tiff timidity truetype twolame udev unicode userlocales utils v4l v4l2 vaapi vamp vcd vcdx vdpau verse video vidix virtuoso vlm vorbis vpx vte wav wavpack webdav-neon webkit win32codecs wma-fixed wmf x264 x86 xatrix xcb xcf xext xine xml xorg xpdf-headers xv xvid xvmc zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="*" APACHE2_MODULES="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

Ucpu="cxx mmx mmxext openmp smp xext sse sse2 ssse3 cpudetection fortran"

Ugeneral="alsa dbus hal udev pam fontconfig fat python inotify nptl imlib cups startup-notification fbcon fbcondecor zlib sha512 gnutls ssl cli gd unicode  hddtemp lm_sensors gpm spell aspell threads threadsafe gdbm xml readline sysfs pch pcre glitz ctype ncurses nls userlocales cracklib crypt mudflap consolekit  bash-completion iconv archive zip rar bzip2 utils libnotify sql sqlite vorbis glib pch apache2 php mysql extras vte idn hpcups joystick snmp spl dv dvd  iostats lua-cairo lua-imlib curl sftp "

Ugraphics="cairo cleartype nvidia opengl truetype vdpau video"

Ukde="kde qt3support qt4 semantic-desktop clucene exceptions virtuoso  webdav-neon webkit raptor redland phonon raster handbook thumbnail accessibility"

Umultimedia="pdf xine gstreamer libvisual animation-rtl  sdl mp3 mp4 ogg xvid mpeg x264 ffmpeg win32codecs nsplugin lastfm player gif png jpeg tiff svg svga imagemagick xpdf-headers lcms inkjar ass vpx aac flac sox lame ladspa theora frei0r vorbis encode vaapi v4l xcf openexr djvu dvb 3dnow 3dnowext amr faac faad gsm jpeg2k schroedinger speex v4l2 libsamplerate lua quicktime melt rtmp a52 aalib blender-game openal gecko css directfb dts libcaca mad mng musepack vcd vidix wavpack xv xvmc verse ao id3tag sndfile twolame soundtouch vamp audacious aften lzo mjpeg nuv postproc atmo cdda cddb libass libtiger libv4l libv4l2 projectm pvr timidity sdl-image shine shout stream vcdx vlm wma-fixed zvbi emovix musicbrainz taglib wav skins daap mp3tunes wmf motif exif asf audio geoip xatrix stats downloadorder infowidget scanfolder magnetgenerator ipfilter  "

Uxorg="X xorg dga"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/opt/VirtualBox"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

WINDOWID="111149079"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthU1clkW"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_White"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="kde-4.4-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="768d1733cd5799ebfbb68aff00000012-1288264224.915554-1094720448"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic,auto"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

----------

## sherszen

Czy portage daje możliwość kontynuacji? Jeśli tak, to pozwól mu i na koniec zrób revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Chaos Engine

Nie rób tego błędu i nie aktualizuj. Nie istnieje x11-libs/qt-4.6.3* a obecny x11-libs/qt-4.6.2 zaciąga spowrotem wszystkie wersje QT z 4.6.2 i sie robi bałagan jakich mało.

----------

## k4misiek

 *Chaos Engine wrote:*   

> Nie rób tego błędu i nie aktualizuj. Nie istnieje x11-libs/qt-4.6.3* a obecny x11-libs/qt-4.6.2 zaciąga spowrotem wszystkie wersje QT z 4.6.2 i sie robi bałagan jakich mało.

 

Za późno, jednak zaktualizowałem. Podczas kompilacji kilka aplikacji przestało działać (amarok, konsole, kid3.. pewnie dlatego, że część qt była już w wersji 4.6.3 natomiast druga cześć w 4.6.2) jednak po zakończeniu operacji wszystko wróciło do normy i pozbyłem się informacji o blokujących pakietach. Pierwszy raz miałem taki przypadek  :Wink: .

x11-libs/qt w wersji 4.6.3 faktycznie nie istnieje jednak wszystkie inne wersje tego pakietu są zamaskowane.

Po aktualizacji wygląda to tak:

```

gen2 k4misiek # eix -I -C x11-libs qt-

[I] x11-libs/qt-core

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r2 4.6.2-r1 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0

        {aqua debug doc +exceptions +glib iconv optimized-qmake pch private-headers qt3support ssl}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(00:12:25 29.10.2010)(exceptions glib iconv pch qt3support ssl -aqua -debug -doc -optimized-qmake)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

[I] x11-libs/qt-dbus

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r1 4.6.2 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0

        {aqua debug +exceptions pch}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(00:20:06 29.10.2010)(exceptions pch -aqua -debug)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The DBus module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-gui

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r2 4.6.2 ~4.6.2-r1 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0

        {+accessibility aqua cups dbus debug egl +exceptions +glib gtk mng nas nis pch private-headers qt3support (+)raster tiff trace xinerama}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(00:46:45 29.10.2010)(accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng pch qt3support raster tiff -aqua -debug -nas -nis -trace -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The GUI module for the Qt toolkit

                                                                                                                                                                                    

[I] x11-libs/qt-multimedia                                                                                                                                                          

     Available versions:  (4) 4.6.2 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0                                                                                                                                 

        {aqua debug +exceptions iconv pch}                                                                                                                                          

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(00:54:24 29.10.2010)(exceptions iconv pch -aqua -debug)                                                                                          

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/                                                                                                                                      

     Description:         The Qt multimedia module                                                                                                                                  

                                                                                                                                                                                    

[I] x11-libs/qt-opengl                                                                                                                                                              

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r1 4.6.2 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0                                                                                                                        

        {aqua debug egl +exceptions pch qt3support}                                                                                                                                 

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(00:53:30 29.10.2010)(exceptions pch qt3support -aqua -debug)                                                                                     

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/                                                                                                                                      

     Description:         The OpenGL module for the Qt toolkit                                                                                                                      

                                                                                                                                                                                    

[I] x11-libs/qt-qt3support                                                                                                                                                          

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3 4.6.2 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0                                                                                                                           

        {+accessibility aqua debug +exceptions kde pch phonon}                                                                                                                      

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(00:51:03 29.10.2010)(accessibility exceptions kde pch phonon -aqua -debug)                                                                       

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/                                                                                                                                      

     Description:         The Qt3 support module for the Qt toolkit                                                                                                                 

                                                                                                                                                                                    

[I] x11-libs/qt-script                                                                                                                                                              

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r1 4.6.2 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0

        {aqua debug +exceptions iconv pch private-headers}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(00:16:28 29.10.2010)(exceptions iconv pch -aqua -debug)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The ECMAScript module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-sql

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3 4.6.2 ~4.6.3 ~4.6.3-r1 4.6.3-r2 [M]~4.7.0

        {aqua debug +exceptions firebird freetds iconv mysql odbc pch postgres qt3support +sqlite}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3-r2(4)(00:17:45 29.10.2010)(exceptions iconv mysql pch qt3support sqlite -aqua -debug -firebird -freetds -odbc -postgres)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The SQL module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-svg

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r1 4.6.2 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0

        {aqua debug +exceptions iconv pch}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(00:52:06 29.10.2010)(exceptions iconv pch -aqua -debug)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The SVG module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-test

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r1 4.6.2 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0

        {aqua debug +exceptions iconv pch}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(00:18:32 29.10.2010)(exceptions iconv pch -aqua -debug)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The testing framework module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-webkit

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3 ~4.5.3-r1 ~4.5.3-r2 4.5.3-r3 4.6.2 4.6.2-r1 ~4.6.3 4.6.

        {aqua dbus debug +exceptions kde pch}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3-r1(4)(01:20:50 29.10.2010)(dbus exceptions kde pch -aqua -d

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Webkit module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns

     Available versions:  (4) 4.5.3-r1 4.6.2 4.6.3 [M]~4.7.0

        {aqua debug pch}

     Installed versions:  4.6.3(4)(00:27:00 29.10.2010)(pch -aqua -debug)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The patternist module for the Qt toolkit

Found 12 matches.

```

----------

